# Slicker vs Pin brush



## Megora

Slickers remove burrs better than pin brushes. 

In addition to that, if you are trying to clean out loose hair, the pin brush does absolutely nothing.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles

For what it's worth, I have both grooming DVDs from both Deb Oster and Eric Strickland. Deb uses a slicker brush and Eric says you should never use one. 

Seems like, you should just use what works for you. 

I use a pin brush and a comb along with a stripping rake. Don't see a need for a slicker brush.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

This is my most fave brush for the girls. I don't know what I ever did without it.

T-Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats The 16mm one

I also have this wooden pin brush for Cody. It's the only thing he allows next to him.

Wood Pin Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats Model # A140


----------



## BayBeams

I actually have the 16 mm t brush (I won it in a raffle) and I love it for general brushing but it seems I wasn't getting rid of enough of the dead hair. A friend, without a Golden, suggested the slicker and so did the groomer but I had heard others who show Goldens state a slicker was bad for Golden grooming. Since I started showing Baxter in UKC conformation I wanted to make sure I was managing his coat well.
So confusing and I guess I just need to figure out what works best for my particular dog...


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I use the same Chris. C. pin brush. I like it and feel it gets the excess hair out. I do bathe Gibbs 1x a week which also helps!! I have a slicker but never use it on the body. I tend to only use it when he gets a burr or on the feet before a show!


----------



## Capt Jack

I use a pin brush to start then switch to slicker to finish.Thats what works for me.


----------



## photoweborama

I use a rake, and then use a slicker.


----------



## vcm5

Riley also has been getting a bath every week, but I have been using the slicker on him.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I think it depends a lot on your dogs coat type. My guys have lots of undercoat that needs a rake to get some of it out and some of it loosened. I then use a slicker to take out the undercoat loosened with the rake. When Caue was a pup the undercoat rake used to do nothing but now that he has a thick undercoat it is like being in a snow storm when I pull the rake through. The rake is not a tool you would want to use indoors. LOL


----------



## tippykayak

I'm like Rob. I give the long and dense parts of the coat a once-over with a rake and then follow up with the slicker. I don't know how I'd avoid mats without the rake. I have a pin brush, but I don't really use it.


----------



## paunch23

tippykayak said:


> I'm like Rob. I give the long and dense parts of the coat a once-over with a rake and then follow up with the slicker. I don't know how I'd avoid mats without the rake. I have a pin brush, but I don't really use it.


how about the furminator? that seems to get rid of tons of hair. its just never ending.


----------



## MikaTallulah

paunch23 said:


> how about the furminator? that seems to get rid of tons of hair. its just never ending.


I have seen many a coat temporarily ruined by a heavy handed overly used fulminator.

I bought one to use in my one long haired cat who sheds in clumps. I was using it weekly in the cat but my parents and brother also used it in her weekly. We had no idea anyone else was using it on her. Poor kitty with bald spots and a twig tail. So she was getting fulminated at least 4 times a week :doh:


----------



## MikaTallulah

I use an undercoat rake with Buddy daily. I Kong Zoom Groom on him when I bath him.

I will also use my own hair brush on him if he grabs the brush. He loves to be groomed and actually goes to sleep.


----------



## tippykayak

paunch23 said:


> how about the furminator? that seems to get rid of tons of hair. its just never ending.


I avoid anything with a blade, which I believe the furminator has. I've heard a few horror stories about overuse of a furminator and the resulting damage to the coat.

The rake and the slicker are only getting dead, loose coat, not cutting anything that's still attached to a live follicle. With the rake, you might get a ton of hair at first, but it definitely drops to almost nothing after a few minutes.


----------



## my4goldens

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> This is my most fave brush for the girls. I don't know what I ever did without it.
> 
> T-Brushes for Pet Grooming, Show Dogs & Cats The 16mm one


After years of trying to find a brush I really liked for my dogs, I found this one. Love everything about it. And the dogs seem to like being brushed with it. Its the only one I use anymore.


----------



## AmberSunrise

I usually use pin brushes and combs. Slickers are sometimes used for the feet but I do not find them helpful otherwise (worked well on my cats when I had them though).

I love, love, love the ZoomGroom when they are shedding; I have never found anything that the dogs love, that I love and that pulls the undercoat with no damage as these do.
KONG ZoomGroom, Dog Grooming Toy, Boysenberry: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies


----------



## MikaTallulah

Sunrise said:


> I usually use pin brushes and combs. Slickers are sometimes used for the feet but I do not find them helpful otherwise (worked well on my cats when I had them though).
> 
> I love, love, love the ZoomGroom when they are shedding; I have never found anything that the dogs love, that I love and that pulls the undercoat with no damage as these do.
> KONG ZoomGroom, Dog Grooming Toy, Boysenberry: Amazon.com: Pet Supplies


Buddy does a happy dance every time he sees his Zoom Groom. He even finds bath time to be tolerable if he sees it


----------



## Sally's Mom

I use a pin brush, a greyhound comb, and a rake. I find the slicker useful for ears and trimming paws.


----------



## Dallas Gold

my4goldens said:


> After years of trying to find a brush I really liked for my dogs, I found this one. Love everything about it. And the dogs seem to like being brushed with it. Its the only one I use anymore.


Ditto here. I ordered it this week for my brush phobic dog and he actually allows me the privilege of brushing him in short spurts now.


----------



## Phillyfisher

We use a medium coarse comb and a slicker mostly,but also have a wooden pin brush. My wife jokes that his brushes are nicer that hers! Tucker has an incredibly dense coat. It needs to be combed so we can find a mat before it gets out of hand. The slicker does get more of the dead hair out than the pin brush. What really helps us keep Tucker's coat nice is having him groomed every 8 to 10 weeks. I think a bath and a blow dry with a good show drier gets more hair out of his coat than I could ever do with just a brush. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## AmberSunrise

Oh yeah. I set up my grooming table and blow dryer outside since so much undercoat is blown out after a bath! 



Phillyfisher said:


> We use a medium coarse comb and a slicker mostly,but also have a wooden pin brush. My wife jokes that his brushes are nicer that hers! Tucker has an incredibly dense coat. It needs to be combed so we can find a mat before it gets out of hand. The slicker does get more of the dead hair out than the pin brush. What really helps us keep Tucker's coat nice is having him groomed every 8 to 10 weeks. I think a bath and a blow dry with a good show drier gets more hair out of his coat than I could ever do with just a brush.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Claudia M

Use both - the Furminator Slicker Brush and the Dual brush (bristle and pin). 
I use the furminator slicker brush once a month and the dual brush each week.


----------

